# Progressive Insurance in Florida



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

So I was renewing my taxi commercial insurance the other day. My agent handles taxis and is also provides personal auto coverage through Progressive. I asked the him about Progressive's attitude toward Uber. He got an uncomfortable look on his face. He said it was all still a gray area, but...!

He said, _"Look, your auto policy states clearly that you will not use your vehicle for commercial purposes. And using it for Uber *is* commercial use. If you have an accident and we find out that you were working for Uber, we will not cover the claim and would most likely cancel you. Same for people who use their cars to deliver pizza."_

So my question to Uber is:

Once you accept a ride and are "covered" under James River, just what is covered? Are damages to my car covered? What if I get hurt - are injuries to me covered? Because Progressive will surely *not* cover those things. And then I'll be cancelled.

My commercial taxi insurance is $3,200/year. Well worth the money.


----------



## JeffP64FL (Sep 8, 2015)

It is my understanding that James River will not cover injuries to you as the driver. I also believe that they will not cover damage to your vehicle unless you already have a personal collision policy active and are denied after making a claim with your insurance company. So it seems that the best bet is to get commercial liability insurance (mine was quoted at about $3000/year) and drive a vehicle that you can afford to replace with your own funds and rely on personal medical insurance for your own injuries. I say this because getting a commercial policy that covers medical and collision is probably around $10K/year or more.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Florida | HB 509 doesn't require Uber to provide Primary Insurance until March 2017*


----------

